# VTA racing the HPI Sprint 2 Sport help



## badbutch (Nov 22, 2006)

Our track here is starting a VTA class with only HPI Sprint 2 Sports. We have 6 on order at this time but they won't be in stock until end of the month. I was wondering if there are any problems with them. I heard about something to do with the rear belt not sure what the problem is so any help would be greatly appreciated.. We will be running these out of the box only changes we can make are the body, radio and servo. Thanks.. Butch


----------



## klmca (Mar 28, 2009)

The rear belt will drag on a normal lipo pack. You will have to use a lipo pack shaped like a 6 cell nimh pack if you want to run lipo.


----------



## Moose69 (Nov 4, 2010)

you have to change sping to help it handle better and lower ride hieght by pulling out spacer in the springs make sure you check droop so it is a least even. this is the the thing I've done to mine before i up graded and it was handling alot better than it did right out of the box.


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

I helped a kid out with one of these for VTA. One thing that made a big difference was to lengthen all the camber links to max length. You may also need to raise them up on the shock towers so they are more level. Stock they were short, and angled a lot>>>unpredictable handling. Also check camber out of the box, as positive is not good:freak:


----------



## 412 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Setup*

Does anyone have a good VTA setup?


----------

